# We said goodbye to our precious Toby...



## Sir Bentley (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm so sorry! Our previous golden was put down last year after Christmas







. It is very sad because they become part the family. After having some time to grieve, we bought a new golden, Bentley! We actually saw him on the website infinity pups. They advertise breeders based in PA. They have high standards for the breeders if they want to advertise on there- You can read more about them on their website- the breeder we bought Bentley from was very good (from what I saw- this is actually our first *puppy). The family we got him from was actually Amish! Lots of children and other animals for the pups to be socialized with







. 

Bentley is a great pup. He turned 12 Weeks yesterday- and you can see photos of him under the photo section of the forum







I am quite new to the forum, and I'm glad I found it !

I hope you find a good breeder and good pup in the future! Very sorry about your loss







good luck 

edit: here is the link if you/ anyone is ever interested http://www.infinitypups.com/about-us


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

Sir Bentley said:


> I'm so sorry! Our previous golden was put down last year after Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but this is not a good breeder. This is a broker, that buys puppies from puppy mills. :surprise: The Amish are the top puppy mill breeders. No health testing has been done , the guarantee is worthless...and there is no way that anyone wanting a quality pup, should buy from these "greeders". I hope you have health insurance for your pup, because you may need it.


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

*Sorry*

To the OP I'm sorry to hear about your Toby. They never do live long enough. Good luck on your search for a new pup. Do some reading here on how to find an ethical breeder that does everything right to produce pups.


----------



## Sir Bentley (Jul 15, 2017)

bigblackdog said:


> Sir Bentley said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry! Our previous golden was put down last year after Christmas
> ...


That is terrible!! This was our first puppy purchase so we must be very easy to trick


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. They are family. I have grown to value their friendship and loyalty more than that of most people I know. Simply because they are pure in their actions and emotions, and don't lead a complicated existence. There is so much purity in the love of a dog, especially a golden retriever.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.

There are a number of highly respected breeders here in NE Ohio.

You might consider contacting the referral person in the link below which is from the Cuyahoga Valley Golden Retriever Club.

Puppy Referral ? The Cuyahoga Valley Golden Retriever Club

ETA: You are actually pretty close to a couple of them.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. RIP dear Toby.

I hope you find the right fit with a new puppy for your family.


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

That is so true!! The unconditional love that greeted me at the door everyday to the wags I got just for looking at him....I miss him terribly. Thank you for your kindness..


----------

